# hoosier cabinet



## oemamma (Mar 22, 2011)

which kitchen table goes best with a hoosier cabinet


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Hoosier cabinets were popular in the 1920's and 30s---Oak tables,some times with painted decorations were also popular at that time.

Also,press back chairs .----Consider an antique,----Mike----


----------

